# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Нужна помощь

## Сашаа

В общем моя проблема банальна как жизнь.Лешился работы,год искал нашел кое как.Сейчас работаю за 11 тысяч,в общем существую.

----------


## Виктор1

А что мешает найти более высокооплачиваемую работу?

----------


## Сашаа

А она есть.Я год искал одно кидалово и ничего хорошего.Многие в командировки едут.

----------


## Сашаа

Как выжить в безработице-вопрос.Тут есть те кто телевизор не смотрит и видет все своими глазами.В общем мне нужен совет как выжить...
 Я выживал зимой по помойкам лазил,хотел повеситься.На форуме психологическом писал,ничего дельного не написали.Я искал работу больше года...

----------


## Сашаа

И еще один момент.У меня после так называемого увольнения по собственому меня и других
работников,с организация
где больше 10 лет отработал пошла черная полоса,неофицалка, кидалово,поиски,сезонная работа,
подработки кое какие,выживал на втор.сырье и просрочке...Все описывать не хочу.
В общем все от города тоже зависит,где вы Живете.Сами подумайте почему в Москву едут,как сказал
мой начальник,Москвичи за эти деньги работать не будут,а для регионов это большие деньги.Ну там явно
зарплата больше 11 и кидалово еще возможно,уедешь и не вернешься.В Москве
Питере и еще в других городах другая ...
Мой город в 1 списке бедных городов России,а раньше все было по другому.Обещали создать рабочие
места,в итоге ничего,только предприятия и заводы доживают свое...
Мне плохо стало очень,когда узнал что все подняли и пенсионый возраст.И незнаю выживу я на эти
деньги в 19году,вот готовлюсь к выживанию.

----------


## Remarque

Привет) А кто ты по образованию?

----------


## Игорёк

Привет, Шурик.. А как с жильём дела ? Если оно есть, то 11 не так уж и мало.. а время свободное и силы есть после работы? чтоб можно было калымить как-то.

----------


## Сашаа

Слесарь ремотник 3 разряда.Я такой офигеный ремотник,что пацаны смеялись когда этот китайский
триммер ремонтировал.Свечу проверил,фильтр продули,пацаны смеются и незнаешь что с ним,может бензин
плохой,может сетка забилась или еще движок накрылся,офигенный я специалист.
Я ремотник,слесарь механо сборочных работ,
сейчас проблема в том я давно по профессия не работал и многие вещи не помню,а особенно очень
важно чтение чертежей,а я давно уже все забыл.У меня 2 года стажа по профессия,я ушел тогда и не
жалел но тогда работа была еще и все не так плохо было,я бегал по нарядам,оборудование ремонтировал,когда с нас за
простой премия списали,я уволился,ушел чистильщиком оборудования в цех покраски .Я 20тыс получал без подработок чистильщиком.

----------


## Сашаа

Я 10 лет чистильщиком оборудования работал.В магазине нужен опыт работы на кассе,не берут из-за опыта работы.

----------


## Игорёк

А какие симптомы у двигателя ? Не заводился или глох на оборотах ? Я тоже недавно бензопилу делал ) Оказалось сразу два косяка - пробой прокладки цилиндра, и задиры на поршневой.
Так как с жильем у тебя дела ? И что за работа сейчас ?

----------


## Сашаа

Кой как купил студию.Но с нашей жизнью очень легко потерять все,сейчас на счетчик ставят,3месяца просрочиваешь и не погасишь
потом долг,как будто взял кредит.У знакомого идет долг на мертвого отца за жилье 700тысяч,это произошло при
смене управляющей компания.Счетов не было у него больше года,поставили на счетчик.Ну у меня такяже сютвация,ук
отказалась от дома,а ездить надо самому за счетами в компание поставщики с кем работала ук,а им там пофигу,я сам
в шоке,мне так и сказали,еще кап ремонт....есть что рассказать но пока позже,тоже самое что и с этими компаниями
Счета не шлют,а потом ставят на пени и счетчик...

----------


## Remarque

А охранником или таксистом устроиться не пробовал?

----------


## Игорёк

Сань, соберись и напиши историю по порядку. А то урывками всё.. Что за работа то сейчас ? Свободное время есть ?

----------


## Сашаа

Сил нету,я на вредном производстве работал цех покраски,нанес вред здоровью.Я вам скажу сил у меня нету,
просто две работы это работать на лекарства потом.Я это знаю,у меня от работы на вредном производстве зубы крашиться
начали и самое смешное вредности не было,она была но ее не было.Но меня зарплата устраивала тогда и сейчас бы наверное тоже.

----------


## Сашаа

Я на форуме не освоился,еще глюк какой-то...постараюсь описать все чтоб стало ясно...

----------


## Сашаа

ицензия охраника и права нужны и денег сейчас лишних нету,в жилье вложился.

----------


## Remarque

А ты не думал о переезде в крупный город? Тебе по-любому нужно уходить с твоей вредной работы. Здоровье однозначно дороже. В той же Москве можно устроиться вахтовым методом с проживанием и без опыта работы в качестве упаковщика, например.

----------


## Сашаа

Сейчас дворником за 11тыс...,за мрот.
Я не могу с цитированием ответить,прав доступа нету и постоянная авторизация,глюк какой-то...

----------


## Сашаа

Я не думаю что меня там ждут,в общем я боюсь,а вдруг кинут и останешься в чужом городе,еще рабом сделают,а что такого не может быть.
Я работал чистильщиком на компания которая обслуживала цех покраски,а потом договор закончился,другая компания
зашла на завод,а нас попросили написать по собственному или уйти по другому,они бы смогли сделать это.
Поэтому все написали по собственному перед новым годом.А потом черная полоса,я работаю дворником сейчас,кой как устроился.

----------


## Сашаа

Думал я уехать.Но там у меня не кого нет и я боюсь.В городе где я родился мне кажется как сказать
безопаснее,к тому же приезжих не любят,я с Москвичкой одной успел по общаться,она говорит что
вам прописка Московская нужна,там людей с других городов ставят на равне с гражданами СНГ,ну
отношение не как гражданину своей страны,а как к приезжиму человеку с другой страны СНГ.
Ну не как европейцу....

----------


## Сашаа

Я не хочу обежать граждан другой страны.Гастарбайтером будешь если ехать ,строить Москву.А мой дед еще за эту Москву
воевал,это ирония.Просто такое отношение у Москвичей,кто едет к
ним на заработки и не только у Москвичей.Ну оно конечно понятно,почему так,чем больше выбора
у работодателя тем меньше зарплата.В общем Москва не резиновая как и другие города.В общем ехать
в другой город если нет родственников там, опасно я думаю.

----------


## Сашаа

И вся жизнь на таких вахтах вот и пройдет...чужой будешь в чужом городе.

----------


## Сашаа

А потом пенсия...9 тыс...у моей мамы была пенсия 9 тыс и еще социалка от которой она отказалась,бесплатные лекарства
А потом через 5 лет мама умирает.Вы не видите разве города выходят бастовать,телевизор молчит.Не от хорошой жизни.
Просто не везде так и кто-то живет нормально,а кто за чертой бедности.Я не к чему не призываю.Я незнаю что делать.
Думал подскажите,я хочу работать на себя,как реализовать себя,может что-то подскажите.
Может я узнаю что-то новое для себя,помогите мне изменить что-то в этой мрачной жизни моей.Я хочу узнать что-то новое

----------


## Сашаа

Просто если работать на себя надо платить налоги и проблема в том что если твой доход  меннее 50 тыс
тыс и ты не будешь получать прибыли,налогами задушат и штрафами и т.д
А еще многим заплатить придется,а иначе закроют твое дело и возможно и тебя.
Если как ип работать платишь даже если прибыли нету.
Вот так,про кассовую реформу не слышали...

----------


## Сашаа

Я за капремонт продал без долгов комнату...

----------


## Vladislav

Тихо, тихо, тихо, камрад, подожди. У меня была подобная проблема в 2009. Ну когда получал очень даже хорошо, а потом резко началось безденежье, долги, кидалово.
Главное сейчас что, главное если у тебя долги есть непосильные, начинай процедуру банкротства физического лица, таким образом тебе заморозят все проценты и пени, дадут отсрочку по выплатам, в т.ч. и по коммуналке.
Это такое дело, которое лучше не спускать на тормозах, а попытаться решать вот уже сейчас. Сложного в этом ничего нет, надо будет побегать с бумажками, но это решаемо. 

Ну а касательно всего остального, попробуй просто выбрать момент и ничего не делать. Просто ничего не делать, ну разве что музыку слушать, YouTube смотреть, но больше никакой деятельности. Не, ну на работу-то ходи, естественно, но после работы просто ничего не делай. 
Даже не прибирайся, даже не готовь (на полуфабрикатах тяни), даже не гуляй. День ничего не делай, два, неделю там, просто без срока, пока не надоест. Вообще ничем не заморачиваться, забить на все. Тут просто есть такой момент, что все мысли приходят в порядок от бездеятельности, энергия появляется для дальнейших свершений, потребность в этой самой деятельности усиливается.
Думаю, что после того, как оклемаешься, дело-то у тебя пойдёт. Как в той присказке: "медленно запрягают, зато далеко скачут". И с заработком проблемы решить сможешь без проблем. И как из этой канавы выбраться сообразишь. Я уже несколько раз так делал.

Ну а насчёт просрочки и помоек, это ты зря конечно. Попробуй навести связи в каких-нибудь оптовых или розничных складах. Народ, что там работает, как правило леваком заработать не против, вот и продают якобы списаные продукты за бесценнок, при том ни разу не просрочку. Всётаки надо хоть немножко себя уважать, ну хоть чуть-чуть и стараться питаться нормально.

Другой город? Ну я бы не советовал, честно. Кидалова сейчас везде много, а такие потрясения дак будут смерти подобны, особенно в твоём положении.

----------


## Сашаа

Я Игорю отвечал.Просто глюк на форуме сообщение не появилось.Кап ремонт,я купил квартиру в новостройке
а там только через 5лет платишь.А  за проданую комнату они мне шлют счет,от соседа узнал бывшего
А еще мы Сестрой вступали наследство,а счет идет на маму и сестра платит за эту квартиру.В общем
они шлют по старому адрессу за квартиру которую продал и в самом начале не правильно,на кв 344
на мою Фамилию,а я жил 344а в комнате.Выставляли кв метры страно,за что я не понял,в собствености
было 20м,а выставляли за 40.Новый собственник должен сам ехать туда.

----------


## Сашаа

Продавал комнату,счет должен платить новый собственик.Купил квартиру в новостройке.А по поводу вступления в наследство,свидетельство о смерти
у сестры,пока она не сьездит,так и будет идти счет на маму,я с сестрой поругался,она не даст свидетельство.

----------


## Сашаа

Продал комнату,расширился до студию в новостройке.Вступил наследсво в двушке с сестрой,сестра добавила денег на
покупку квартиры в новостройки,я ей довереность на долю написал,счет идет за кап ремонт на маму,она платит,я с сестрой
ней не живу.

----------


## Сашаа

За мою первую комнату,счет идет.И то в самом начале квитанция не правильная была,я платил тогда эти жалкие 300руб
тогда и не бегал.Сам ничего не понимал,а особено первый счет.А сейчас эти гады еще пени начисляют,бред.

----------


## Сашаа

В самом начале я купил комнату вложился,в собствености еще была 1.3 в двушке,а потом вступил в наследство стала
1.2.Сестра добавила мне денег,а я ей довереность написал,она сам так хотела,стоит где-то на очереди.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Тёска привет! Сколько лет тебе? Какой город? 
Че там у тебя за история с жильём? Я не догоняю ))

----------


## Сашаа

Комнату продал,двушку отписал довереность сестре на свою часть написал, мне добавили денег.Я купил квартиру в новостройке прошел год как купил,
а там через 5 лет в новостройках начисляют счет.
В самом начале я купил комнату,уехал от родных.У меня была еще 1,3 в собствености там 10м кв и в собственности
комната 20 м кв.Начисляли 40 м кв за комнату там написано было тогда,тогда не помню какой счет приходил за кап.ремонт маме
за сколько кв м.Не понимаю я ничего уже. Но счет на неправильный адресс мой приходил,у меня 344 а была кв,
а не 344 там другая комната.Но счет на мою фамилию,у меня изол.комната была отдельно от 344.

----------


## Сашаа

Мне счет за проданную квартиру идет.А за то что я вступил в наследство,счет идет на маму, но сестра платит за двушку,
но я с ней не живу,она точно платит у нее с карточки списывается.

----------


## Сашаа

Проданую комнату счет идет,не понятно еще почему счет шел там в самом начале кв у меня на 344,когда это другая комната.И почему 40 м кв,
когда комната 20 м кв у меня,я переплачивал. У меня была кв 344а.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ты олигарх какой-то у тебя столько недвижимости )
Я только запутался.
Ты можешь по порядку описать?
Щас попробую описать что я понял.
У вас была 2х комнатная квартира, где жили ты, мама и сестра.
2х комнатную квартиру продали после смерти мамы? или что?
Ты купил комнату, потом эту комнату поменял на студию.
И коммуналка идёт и ипотека и плюс коммуналка за новую студию?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Щас то какая проблема у тебя? 
У тебя плохо получается четко формировать мысли. У тебя какая-то каша, очень трудно понять, что там у тебя происходит.

----------


## Сашаа

Человек из будущего,да верно,потом мама умерла мне сестра добавила денег на покупку квартиры,а ей довереность написал управление
моей долей,она на очереди с ребенком на жилье вроде стоит.За кап.рем идет счет на маму,но сестра платит по этой квитанция и доехать не может до них,у меня нет свидетельства о смерти на руках,у сестры.
Поэтому доверенность она просила.
А когда я работал и получал 20-30тыс я купил изолированную комнату,хотел иметь жилье.А потом продал и решил
расширяться сестра добавила за доверенность на часть двушки.Но за комнату кап.ремонт мне начисляли странно,
у меня 40метров кв,а в комната 20м кв в собствености,а доля 10м,я не понимаю,скорее всего за мою долю платила
мама,я не помню сколько в квитанция там было метров у мамы.А сейчас за проданую комнату идет
счет,я бегал по ук мне сказали не будут исправлять пока новый собственик не доедет,а за кап.ремонт
такаяже ерунда.Но счетом с ук я им справку с мфц принес,они на мою фамилию перестали слать,но счет остался
мой,в какой стране я живу.Дурдом это.

----------


## Сашаа

Я на нервах,вот и каша.

----------


## Человек из будущего

В нашей стране так всегда, бюрократия, взятки, махинации, обдираловка, со всех сторон тебя хотят поиметь. Это уже становится таким привычным делом, что каждый раз уже ожидаешь еще какого-нибудь подвоха. И суды продажные, если у тебя нет денег, шансы чтобы отсудить своё право, даже по закону у тебя будут близки к нулю.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Тебе нужно решать первоочередные проблемы. Куда и что начисляется, какого собственника ожидают? Продавать, переоформлять, покрывать долги, приоритет выстроить. Что приносит большой урон в твой бюджет. И решать уже что продать, что купить и что поменять. Где заплатить и что ждать. А так у тебя какая-то неопределённость, плюс каждый месяц расходы необоснованные.

----------


## Сашаа

Они мне ничего не шлют,а на проданую комнату шлют.Я там не хозяин,от соседа я случайно узнал.Как
так,продал плати за то что продал.У меня времени нету бегать,я узнал случайно от соседа.
Я по сути платить не должен.

----------


## Сашаа

К юристу ходил,сказал не парься.Говорит за проданое не должен платить,долг типо будет на собственнике новом,типо
он должен ехать,а он не едет.На меня счет идет,а я типо за него плати. Долгов не было когда продавал.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ну значит не парься, похоже у тебя там сестра что-то накосячила. Договор купли-продажи и розовые свидетельства с выпиской из реестра должны быть, с датой нового собственника, вот с ними и надо итди в УК, и там пусть счета переделывают на нового владельца. Чья здесь халатность, ваша с сестрой или УК или нового владельца? Тут разобраться предстоит.

----------


## Сашаа

А за двушку сестра платит кап.ремонт платит за маму счет идет на маму.Свидетелиство смерти у нее.


А новый собственник комнаты тоже не доедет.Еще самого начала когда я
собственником был на левый адресс слали,я в общаге
комнату покупал,344а и 344разные квартиры.Это ошибка кап.ремонта,а по закону пени я за такую
ошибку платить не должен и за чужую квартиру теперь тем более не должен.И еще что они меня
найти не могут если есть долги.Я в чужой дом что должен ходить,мне случайно сосед сказал.Вот так
надоело все,они хотят чтоб пени нашли не подъемные чтоб все отобрать,но я не собственник проданной
квартиры,мошеники они.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Понятно, они рассчитывали на пеню, которую хотят высудить, якобы по вашей вине, я сам был в похожей ситуации, в доме было несколько УК(управляющих компаний) и вот оказывается я одной из них не платил, и потом мне выставили пеню, и в суд вызвали, долг был чуть больше тысячи, а вместе с пенёй вышло что-то окло 5-и тысяч. Вот такое у нас государство, творят что хотят, это плюс ко всему платишь за ОДН и за разную фигню которую им вздумается, хотя по факту они мне ничего не делают, даже возле помещения не убирают.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Тебе надо хорошо проконсультироваться у специалиста. Чтобы определиться с дальнейшими действиями.

----------


## Сашаа

Было еще тоже самое что у вас почти.Ук от нас отказался,а я бегал за квитанциями в компания с которыми
работало ук чтоб счет получить.А они сидят чай пьют и работать не хотят.Нужны такие люди
как Евгений Ширманов,Дмитрий Иванов,только они могут что-то изменить.Просто мне кажется что
мы рабы,я так себя ощущаю,существую не живу,уже даже тюрьма не страшна,там хоть кормят,а я
сейчас работаю за еду.

----------


## Сашаа

Я хотел даже через психушку инвалидность делать,до чего людей они доводят.Люди о таком начинают думать.

----------


## Сашаа

В крайнем случае все плохо будет.Попробую дойти до военкомата,но у меня категория В.

----------


## Сашаа

Если все плохо будет.Суицид нет наверное я боюсь смерти,надежда пока есть что все измениться если бороться.

----------


## Сашаа

Специалист,а где такие.Я к юристу ходил,но вы сами все знаете. Они работают за деньги и за результат
не отвечают.

----------


## Сашаа

Проблема моя нищета и что я сейчас выживаю.Когда-то хорошо получал,но все перевернулось,сначала
мама умирает,потом без работы остаюсь и потом нашел кой как но все полный отстой,денег на черный
день нету все ушли,сейчас на уровне слухов что до зимы не доработаю,11 тыс много я могу отложить
с этих денег что-то,если что.Сестрой поругался,с единственным близким родственником,я просил помощи
устроиться на работу,она боится за меня отвечать,типо если у них такая фигня как рекомендация,работа
нервная и начальство строгое,многие не выдерживают,вот и не хочет рекомендацию.После этого
я сильно с ней поругался,когда им нужны были деньги я им помогал,а когда ее собака в детстве не
загрызла я ее спас.А теперь она помочь не может,вот я с ней и поругался сильно,а она еще говорила
что брат и сестра должны друг другу,она изменилась,она менеджер стала высокомерной.

----------


## Сашаа

Мне плохо и все на этом.У меня и в правду мысли спутаны.

----------


## Remarque

Саш, в твоём городе есть работа? Ведь  нет же?  Нет? Ты же сам писал, что не веришь, что найдёшь в своём городе более-менее оплачиваемую работу. А дворником за 11 тысяч - это полная фигня. Это не жизнь, а прозябание.
Раз в городе нет работы, нужно будет переезжать, иначе будешь влачить в нём жалкое существование. А потом, если будешь оттягивать переезд, уже и возраст будет не тот, чтобы куда-то ехать. Поэтому не нужно медлить.
На твоём месте я бы сдавал квартиру. Хоть какие-то деньги за это будешь регулярно получать. И начни серьёзно искать работу вахтовым методом в других городах. Не обязательно в Москве. Можно и в северных нефтедобывающих регионах. Там непростой климат, зато немало платят, да и жильём нередко обеспечивают.
В общем, если хочешь менять свою жизнь, то начинай это делать.
Ты же не просто так на этот форум пришёл, не так ли? А су ты совершать не планируешь, насколько я понял.

----------


## Сашаа

Есть она,но на одно рабочее место много кандитов на работу с нормальной зарплатой,
конкурсный отбор.Я пытался,ответ мы вам перезвоним.За 11 сейчас уже сложно найти,пенсики все
по занимали,есть еще зарплата 6-8 тыс.Зато в интернете зарплаты 20 тыс,возможно так но у работодателя
выбор есть,много безработных вот и уезжают отсюда. 
Да пришел чтоб помогли.Опытом поделились,подсказали.Не хочу совершать суицид верно.

----------


## Remarque

Ладно, но в итоге же всё равно получается, что хоть работа и есть, но из-за большого числа кандидатов на неё трудно попасть.

Хорошо, ты остаёшься в своом городе. Что нужно, чтобы тебя взяли тем же охраником и водителем? Нужны деньги, чтобы получить права или лицензию. Ты сам-то готов пойти на такую работу? Есть возможность занять деньги у сестры на права или лицензию? Я понял, что у тебя с ней сейчас не лучшие отношения, но всё же вы с ней близкие родственники как-никак. Может, она тебе и займёт, если доходчиво ей объяснишь, зачем они тебе нужны. А другие родственники у тебя есть?

----------


## Сашаа

В Самару двоюродная сестра уехала,тоже не могла найти работу.Но она сделала это в нужное время,
но сейчас многие туда едут.Не местных из-за этого не любят,раньше в Самаре плохо не которые ехали к нам,а
сейчас на оборот.Ульяновск нас обогнал, раньше Ульяновск был самым бедным городом,а сейчас у
них чуть по лучше.От регионов зависит,я не знаю какая общая сютвация по стране.Но зарплаты разные.

Нет сильно поругался,все не так просто.Деньги могут за лицензию постепенно вычетать вроде,незнаю 
я пока.

----------


## Сашаа

Она не помогла,могла помочь устроиться.Вот и все.

----------


## Сашаа

В Самаре знакомы рассказывал на стройке стадиона 200тыс.руб месяц получал человек ему рассказывали.

----------


## Сашаа

В Сирию кто ездил получал больше чем на стадионах к чемпионату мира.Говорят 1 миллион в мес врать
не буду просто слухи слышал.Правда или нет незнаю.

----------


## Remarque

> В Самару двоюродная сестра уехала,тоже не могла найти работу.Но она сделала это в нужное время,
> но сейчас многие туда едут.Не местных из-за этого не любят,раньше в Самаре плохо не которые ехали к нам,а
> сейчас на оборот.Ульяновск нас обогнал, раньше Ульяновск был самым бедным городом,а сейчас у
> них чуть по лучше.От регионов зависит,я не знаю какая общая сютвация по стране.Но зарплаты разные.
> 
> Нет сильно поругался,все не так просто.Деньги могут за лицензию постепенно вычетать вроде,незнаю 
> я пока.


 Тогда узнай для начала, можно ли сделать лицензию, чтобы тебе её по частям вычисляли из зарплаты.

----------


## Remarque

Ну, а насчёт расценок в строительном бизнесе могу тебе рассказать практически из первых рук. 

У меня дядя примерно 20 лет назад приехал из провинцию в Москву. Устроился обычным рабочим на стройку. Со временем стал прорабом. Потом сколотил свою бригаду. Они участвовали в строительсте объектов к Олимпиаде в Сочи.
Сейчас у него свой дом в Москве. Раньше это была территория  ближнего Подмосковья, а после земельной реформы несколько лет назад вошла в состав Москвы. В общем, он купил себе участок практически за бесценок, а потом построил на нём трёхэтажный дом. После земельной реформы цены на участки у них в окрестностях выросли во много раз, когда территория вошла в состав Москвы.

Зарабатывает дядя по-разному. Иногда в месяц 250-300 тысяч остаётся. Это уже после вычета зарплаты его бригаде. А иногда их бригада почти без заказов сидит. Особенно зимой с работой проблематично.

----------


## Сашаа

Сделать можно,но кого возьмет работодатель парня с лицензией,с опытом работы или бывшего полицейского
или человека с военой службой,который охранял кпп.Узнавал я,сказали гуляй парень,у меня службы
нету категория В,годен военное время.Начальник охраны сказал типо не служил и в общем не получилось.
Также и в полиция не возьмут,за то девушек берут,много у нас в городе девушек полицейских,следователем
дознания как-то познакомился,вот так все.За красивые глаза иногда берут,увы такая правда.

----------


## Remarque

А про Сирию лучше вообще забудь. Да, в ЧВК неплохо платят, но не миллион рублей в месяц, конечно, а в районе 1500-2000 долларов. Это данные одного вагнеровца из статьи в интернете, если им можно верить.

Да и вообще из Сирии же далеко не каждый здоровым возвращается. Если там не убьют, то можно остаться без рук, без ног, с ожогами на лице.

----------


## Remarque

А грузчиком, курьером или на почту можно у тебя в городе устроиться?

----------


## Сашаа

Курьером пробывал,в одном месте не понятно что доставлять.А в друг что-то противозаконое,
да и зарплата и условия смутили,типо в первый день я должен поехать с водителем,передать посылку
и знаете мне что-то не понравилось.Говорят были случаи курьеров с наркотиками ловили,вот и думайте.
Подозрительно все от зарплаты от 30тыс,до того что машина не обезательна,все они оплатят.Еще
в библеотеку курьером хотел,но там оказывается дают книги и их по школам ходишь пытаешься продать.
Тоже самое что пенсионый агент,вот так ребят.Мне в бирже труда давали,это люди которые уговаривают
вас уйти с одного пенсионого фонда в другой,за каждого клиента около тысячи вроде рублей,помню
ко мне приходили чуть не слезно уговаривали,за каждого клиента вроде по 1 тыс платят кто перейдет.
Пробывал в кофе курьером,сказали без машины не возьмут,зп 15тыс и в это я верю,а за 30тыс что
такого доставлять наркотики или товары секс шопа.

----------


## Remarque

Да, 30 тысяч - это подозрительно много за доставку посылок. А если и правда там найдут наркотики, то могут посадить за сбыт и на 5, и даже на 10 лет.

----------


## Сашаа

Упаковщиком,сотрудником ресторана,грузчиком кассиром но в трудовой этого нету...неофицалка 
Официальная запись Слесарь МСР и чистильщик оборудования.

----------


## Remarque

А работа на телефоне типа колл-центра в городе есть?
Чтобы без опыта работы было типа принимать заказы клиентов.

----------


## Сашаа

Вот имено довезет,а посылку передаю я сам.В итоге вяжут и государственное обеспечение на 5 лет.
Еще обмануть с пропуском хотели типо надо заплатить за пропуск,с безработицей начинают активизироваться
мошенники.Еще много агенст развелось,типо им платишь не за что,типо дают направление и ты ездишь сам пытаешься устроиться.
Развод на деньги....

----------


## Сашаа

В ростелеком было на телефон диспетчером,но там тоже самое что и агент пенсионный,платят за клиента но поменьше.
Разводить людей надо уметь,вам не звонили по акция подключиться или тариф поменять на более дорогой.За
клиента платят,за договор клиента.

----------


## Remarque

А если попробовать подрабатывать, делая ремонт в квартирах?
Такую работу можно искать по частным объявлениям хозяев квартир. Те же таджики и украинцы в России  так подрабатывают.

----------


## Сашаа

Не умею я,я к однокласснику обращался,он устроиться не мог и за судимости.А потом у него все изменилось

он на ремонте зарабатывает,но у него машина и он откуда-то научился,набрался опыта.Я ремонтом
квартир не занимался,так бы может одноклассник помог,у него опыт есть откуда-то в этой сфере.
И еще это он не постояно зарабатывает,иногда клиентов нету,мне одноклассник рассказывал.У него 3 квартира появилась,
я в шоке был.Сам удивляюсь,хочу чему-то научиться также.

----------


## Сашаа

У меня мысаль была,вредителей морить.Сестра 1500руб за морку тараканов отдала.Или уборка после ремонта или морки.Правда есть но...

----------


## Remarque

Саш, да на самом деле те же гастеры тоже делают ремонт квартир, практически не имея опыта. По крайней мере, новички так начинают. Ты поговори со своим другом при случае насчёт ремонта. Предложи ему свою помощь. Можешь даже сказать, что бесплатно ему поможешь. Главное, чтобы он тебя при этом научил. В общем, нужно лишь немного практики. Потом намного легче станет.

----------


## Remarque

А что за но?

----------


## Сашаа

Ремонт это не мое.Ошибся я профессией,признаться честно иногда я думаю у меня руки не из того
места растут.Или я просто дурик и мечтатель,деньги легко не достаются,просто не умею сам зарабатывать.
Было что просили помочь за 15мин грузчиком 200руб заработал,машины толкал когда был дворником от 100-300 руб.
За 5 минут работы.Надо уметь клиента найти.За час штуку один раз получил.Но это не постоянно было
Поэтому я думаю лучше работать на себя,но я много не знаю.Боюсь налоговую.

----------


## Сашаа

Но,это налоговая.И сейчас хотят начать доить самозанятых,сейчас налоговой информацию по твоим счетам могут передать.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Ну, во-первых, успокой свои нервы. Метаться и охреневать от навалившихся обстоятельств - это не выход. 
1) какой город? Статистику по городам с целью найти номер 1 по бедности смотреть не буду, напиши прямо. 
2) что умеешь делать. Если ничего не умеешь, что бы ты мог делать за деньги? Стройкам нужны разнорабочие, автомойкам нужны автомойщики, заводам нужны грузчики и даже продавцы магазинам-ип, даже без оформления и санкнижки. Там есть лазейка с серой зарплатой и "помощью знакомых на безвозмездной основе". Это только то, что я на себе попробовал. Всякий квалифицированный труд в расчёт не берём.
Дальше. 

1) Есть кредиты? Если есть - процедура банкротства. 
2) Есть жильё? Есть. Есть возможность сдавать жильё, а самому снимать квартиру ДЕШЕВЛЕ? На разнице можно получить несколько тысяч каждый месяц. Знаю человека, который так делает и даже не со своей квартирой. =)
3) Дворником я работал. Не очень, особенно зимой. С другой стороны летом довольно много свободного времени. Знаю человека, котоырй работает уборщиком на двух работах. Тратит несколько часов, получает две мизерные зарплаты, которые собираются в 20 тысяч в месяц.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я на нервах,вот и каша.


 Ощущение что ты изрядно нетрезв ))

----------


## Сашаа

Какой город,а какая разница.Всем было все равно когда наш завод иностранцам отдали,это
не важно.Все очень просто когда заводы под сокращением,город умирает.Статистика такая,крупные
города живут хорошо,губерния и столица.
Заводы и предприятия сокращают людей.Поэтому с работой сложно.
Страный вопрос,что умею делать.Человек многому может научиться.Мыл посуду в ресторане,на заводе
чисткой оборудования занимался,ремонтом оборудования занимался.Бригадиром был,есть опыт,но приказ
не подписал дурак,поэтому нет записи в трудовой,есть опыт на руководящей должности.Почему не
подписал потому что был несчастный случай на производстве был,бригадира убрали,не кто не хотел
на его место,я согласился попробовать в итоге все забыли про приказ,в итоге был бригадиром и не
кто не знал что бумагу не подписал из простых рабочих,а начальники просто забыли.По некоторым бумагам было интересно,по допускам
 я был бригадир,а по другим нет.По табелю как простой рабочий,но я в премию бригадирские получал.
У меня был достойный зароботок,в итоге свое жилье и нет долгов пока.Но сейчас мне денег на еду
не хватает,цены уже выросли,что мне делать помогите,я незнаю...
Как я буду единственую квартиру сдавать,не вариант.Я выжил на вторсырье зимой,проще мусор.

----------


## Сашаа

Я трезвым писал,просто глюки на форуме и пытался ответить всем.У меня свободное время не безгранично.
Все время работа отнимает,сил нету за 11 тыс руб работать.Нищенская зарплата.
Сейчас выживаю,экономлю.В 2019 году поднимут Ндс и все дорога на кладбище,я сейчас на еде экономлю.
Работу кой как за 11тыс нашел.А есть меньше 6500 и 3000рублев,спрашивал у кое кого.Знакомый
работал,кой как эти 11тыр нашел,у одного 8тыр рублев,живет с родителями 27 лет,родители помогают.
Сегодня был подписана бумага о поднятие ндс,тоесть цен,на кладбище отправляют.

----------


## Сашаа

Меня еще раздражает тот факт,что бывает что человек на пенсия,но он работает.Отнимая работу у других,нечего
платить пенсия тем кто работает,либо пенсия или работа выбор дать.Просто я столкнулся с несправедливостью,одного молодого парня сократили,а пенсионера
оставили на пенсия,он отработал дольше молодого парня,поэтому работодатель его оставил.А у парня семья дети маленькие и 
Жена молодая и ипотека.А у пенсионера пенсия, уже взрослые дети и внуки есть и квартира которую получил в те времена.
Сейчас хотят пенсионный возраст поднять,отнять рабочие места у молодых.А старикам пенсия не платить,а сразу
на кладбище,вперед ногами с рабочего места.

----------


## Aare

> А у пенсионера пенсия


 Ну и какая у него там пенсия? 12 тыщ рублей? На это прожить можно? Ни чё се ты такой умный самый, решаешь кому нужнее что.

----------


## Игорёк

Можно подумать пенсионеры от хорошей жизни работают, ну ты даешь Шурик ) Нашел, блин, виноватых )

----------


## Сашаа

2раза писал сообщения.Отправка через авторизацию.Глюк форума у вас.

----------


## Сашаа

В 45 лет пенсия.Не 12тыр больше.Я большое сообщение писал 2 раза,глюк форума.

----------


## Сашаа

*Да пенсионер работает его оставили,молодой парень нашел работу.Но парень молодой думает разводиться,
проблемы в семье из-за денег,денег не хватает.Я с ним общался весной.
Заходил летом на работу к пенсионеру, с одним человеком разговаривал говорит ушел на больничный
давление вроде скакануло.Возраст уже дает знать,я с ним разговаривал он до смети готов работать.
Он не уступил место молодому,он на пенсия ему есть на что жить,чисто по человечески это было правильно уступить.
Просто если пенсионеры работают,то молодым сложно будет устроиться.
Моя проблема в том что в городе нет работы,в интернете или в газете могут быть объявления,с хорошим
зарплатами,в реале обман заманилово,реклама.Обещают 20тыс,получаешь 9тыр рублев.Либо не обман,
а конкурс,кто понравится,того возьмут.Не которые работодатели еще по знаку зодиаку смотрят,
рассказали мне.Иногда даже через постель или деньги,тоже рассказывали.Девушкам предлагают,
место директора или управляющего,через личные отношения.Знакомый парень с вышим юридическим,предлагали место хорошее
через знакомых за деньги,1млн за место,у него таких денег не было.
Если сейчас плохо с работой,то потом будет хуже.Пенсионеры согласны работать за меньшие деньги,
зарплата им как прибавка к пенсия.Для молодых,это означает маленькие зарплаты,зачем
платить больше,если пенсионеры согласны работать за меньшие деньги.Еще не будет рабочих мест.
Пенсионеры не будут уходить,мест новых не появится.Предприятия многие выживают сейчас,какие
новые рабочие места.У нас в городе обещали построить экономическую зону,в итоге через несколько
лет что-то построили на 400чел,когда безработных больше тысячи.
Пенсионая реформа,страшна тем что не будет рабочих мест и будут маленькие зарплаты.
Цены будут расти,а зарплаты нет.В итоге долговая яма.
Моя проблема в том как сейчас выжить.Проще как заработать и выбраться...
Я боюсь каждый день потерять,работу.Потому что работы толком нету.Парень в соседней теме
писал что не может устроиться.Сейчас у работодателя есть выбор,в моем городе имено так.
На одну ваканссию может больше сотни кандидатов быть.Что делать незнаю.
Работать на себя если,у нас сложно налоги платить,даже с нулевой прибылью обязан платить.
Я общался с людьми и не которые свернули свое дело,прибыли нет.В общем я хочу узнать
мнение людей,что они будут делать если останутся без работы и не смогут ее найти в своем городе,
как спастись*

----------


## Anfiska32

Автор хватит ныть, возьми себя в руки. я 2 года назад с 2 детьми без мужа и жилья осталась без работы. за месяц нашла без образования и блата высокооплачиваемую работу но там нужно реально вкалывать. Я не вижу детей, я не могу с нии гулять и заниматься. Решать тебе что для тебя лучше.

----------


## Aly

Ага, пенсионеры и так сводят концы с концами, хоть работают, пока могут. 
Автор, я так понимаю вы молодой (не пенсионер точно), тогда зарабатывать можете больше 11т.р. Всё в ваших руках, главное захотеть.

----------


## Anfiska32

А зачем хотеть? Ныть то гораздо проще. А так на себе седования ходить, вставать в 5- 6 утра на работу. Кланятся руководству. Да, это сложно. Но все это приносит свои плоды

----------


## riminor

*Anfiska32*, всё даже проще) Вставать в 5 утра - очень мало куда надо (хотя мой знакомый так работает - но он в 15 уже дома, т.е. просто сдвинут график)
Начальству в ноги кланяться тоже не обязательно, достаточно просто выполнять свои обязанности.
Но, блин, и это людям сложно...

----------


## June

И я встаю часов в 7-8, а раньше вставал в 9-10, часам к 12 приходил на любимую работу попить чаю, а пик рабочей активности приходился дома на полночь, почему-то в это время думается очень хорошо. Руководству кланяться не приходится. Наверное, в маленьких городках, где выбор работы невелик, условия могут быть другими.

----------


## riminor

Возможно, дело не в размере города, а скорее в ценности и квалификации работника... Толковому спецу нигде особо кланяться не нужно)
Но автор, как мне показалось, даже не рассматривает возможности как-то повысить свою ценность на рынке труда, да и в целом свою профессию не любит.
И тогда я его очень понимаю: по 8 часов в день заниматься противным и неинтересным делом - это очень трудно((

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Его никто не научил крутиться в жизни. Меня тоже.

----------

